

Django 1.0 alpha released - muriithi
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/jul/21/10-alpha/

======
tdavis
I absolutely love Django and I'm happy they've been able to get toward a 1.0
"more usage" milestone so quickly. I'm also glad they started the Foundation
so I could donate.

------
jgamman
i still think the documentation is still aimed at a relatively high level
and/or at a single learning style. i've tried a few times with 0.96 and i'm
happy if i can get the darned server running. i'd love to see 'themed'
tutorials that help newbies learn python+django to build lots of different
things rather than a single 'it can do anything, you just have to start
somewhere'. i wouldn't recommend that approach with chemistry - why is it the
default for programming?

~~~
ighost
The assumption the writers of the Django docs might be making is that you're
coming from a web dev background already (e.g. recovering PHP4 or ASP user),
and you're ready to dive into what makes Django different.

------
shabda
Can I say woot? Or should I resrve that for 1.0?

~~~
adrianh
You can say it both now _and_ later. :)

